# E.W.Bullinger



## Theogenes (Apr 29, 2008)

Any thoughts on E.W.Bullinger?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 29, 2008)

Steer clear


----------



## KMK (Apr 29, 2008)

I have used the Companion Bible for years. As long as you know up front that he is an 'old school' Dispensational, it can be a good resource.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 29, 2008)

KMK said:


> I have used the Companion Bible for years. As long as you know up front that he is an 'old school' Dispensational, it can be a good resource.



He was not 'old school' he was part of the 'wacky brigade'. He disagreed with the Lord's Supper and water baptism for Christians. And thought that only those Pauline epistles of the imprisonment period (i.e. post-Acts 28) were for the Church.


----------



## KMK (Apr 29, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I have used the Companion Bible for years. As long as you know up front that he is an 'old school' Dispensational, it can be a good resource.
> ...



I thought these were one and the same!


----------



## JM (Apr 29, 2008)

I have his Bible and a lot of his works in print and I'd have to say everything but the Bible is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2008)

KMK said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



The "wacky brigade"...sounds like something out of Dad's Army.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> Any thoughts on E.W.Bullinger?



No thoughts on him...but I think you should be careful with those axes.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!
What about his "Figures of Speech" in the bible. Any thoughts?


----------



## KMK (Apr 29, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> What about his "Figures of Speech" in the bible. Any thoughts?



He has a pretty good appendix about figures of speech in the Companion Bible. One has to be careful about how and when he applies those figures of speech. I have not read the full book.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 29, 2008)

Figures of speech used in the Bible is a resourse I use often--one does need to exercise caution, but from a purely linguistic POV it is a masterful work. His theology does come through at places, and one must use it critically.


----------



## JM (Apr 29, 2008)

The Companion Bible Condensed Online Study Bible

Example: Figures of Speech by E.W. Bullinger


----------

